# Mod a RiverRock 2xAA?



## blinkjr (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi everyone. Still a newbie at all of this, so please be gentle...lovecpf
I have a RiverRock 2xAA that was fine for a while, but it seems that it could be "improved." Has anyone modded one of these? If so, how did it turn out? Difficulty factor? I am fairly handy with tools, but modding a flashlight is a lot different than building a piece of furniture!

I don't need a flamethrower. Just want something more out of this light if it is cost effective.

Thanks in advance - you are a great source of information! :twothumbs


----------



## supasizefries (Oct 8, 2009)

Which one do you have? Is it the one with the focusable optic? I have the one with the optic and I swapped out the stock circuit board with a board that supplies 1 A to the stock rebel.

Edit: This thread would probably be better in the homemade section.


----------



## blinkjr (Oct 8, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> Which one do you have? Is it the one with the focusable optic? I have the one with the optic and I swapped out the stock circuit board with a board that supplies 1 A to the stock rebel.
> 
> Edit: This thread would probably be better in the homemade section.


Yes, I have the focusable optic. How did you get to the board? I couldn't figure that out.

Again, being a newbie...do I move this, or does a moderator?

Thanks!


----------



## supasizefries (Oct 9, 2009)

The top part of the bezel, with the letters on it, can be removed. Simply grasp and twist and it should unscrew from the rest of the head.


----------

